# what are they worth?



## du660 (Mar 29, 2010)

i have a set of factory wheels(black) and tires off my 06 du 660 grizzly 4x4 and i got a guy that wants them. they are in good shape and tires are pretty much new. what are they worth? thanks


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

From what i have seen most stock wheels/tires sell for $150-$200


----------



## B&C Racing (Jan 15, 2011)

The last 3 sets I have bought were all in like new shape for $100-125 picked up


----------



## du660 (Mar 29, 2010)

that is the range i was thinking. thanks guys


----------

